# Just a Short Hop Across The Pond



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 16, 2014)

WestJet just completed their first foray into the Transatlantic market today with a new St. John's, Newfoundland to Dublin flight using a Boeing 737-700 aircraft.

https://twitter.com/DublinAirport/status/478424282914369538/photo/1

http://flightaware.com/live/flight/WJA16/history/20140617/0145Z/CYYT/EIDW







As soon as you're off the 29 end of the runway at YYT.....you're over the Atlantic and next stop is Ireland.....just 4 hours away.






......Sounds like an interesting flight and one I just might have to take before the summer is over

St. John's other transatlantic service is an equally short hop over to Heathrow on an A319 Airbus.....which Air Canada just announced will now be operating year 'round.


----------

